# Kettenriss traurig geendet...!



## Schlingsi (26. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal eine recht traurige Geschichte... Ihr kennt Klaas, also zumindestens die meisten von euch. Ihm ist eine 2 Wochen alte KMC Cool Chain Kette gerissen und das Resultat ist weniger erfreulich.

Beide Arme gebrochen, Ellenbogen zertrümmert, alle Bänder in beiden Armen gerissen. Es sind sogar Stücke vom Ellenbogen bis in die Schulter geflogen...aber seht selbst!     

vorher:






nachher:


----------



## trekkinger (26. Dezember 2004)

Armer Junge!

Ich kenne ihn zwar nicht, wünsche ihm aber dennoch eine gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich gehe davon aus das ich nichts falsch mache, wenn ich dem armen gute genesung im namen aller Forenmitglieder wünsche.


----------



## Bernd88 (26. Dezember 2004)

Das sieht ja schlimm aus! Beide Ellenbogen... 
Auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne wünsche ich ihm gute Besserung. 
Kann man da eigentlich nicht gegen die Firma klagen oder so?


----------



## [YoSHi] (26. Dezember 2004)

scheiß Fahrradteile  Gute Besserung auch von mir! Sag mal, ist der professioneller Bodybuilder oder so? Wird ihn doppelt so hart treffen, weil er jetzt nicht nur nicht mehr trialen sondern auch nimmer trainieren kann :/


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Dezember 2004)

Klagen, naja. Ketten können immer reisen. Man muss nur etwas falsch nieten, schon is die kette instabil.

Aber übel. Der typ ist ja ein Brocken von muskeln. Gute besserung und gute genessung. Übel.


----------



## Levelboss (26. Dezember 2004)

Das ist echt übel!
Gute Besserung Klaas!


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich kenn Klaas zwar nicht, aber trotzdem wünsche ich ihm gute Besserung!
Mfg Tim


----------



## Schlingsi (26. Dezember 2004)

jungs, schon ma danke an alle für die genesungswünsche! werde es ihm nachher ausrichten!


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Dezember 2004)

Hab den einmal in Köln getroffen... 
Wüsche ihm auch alles Gute, dass er bald wieder gesund wird und hoffentlich wieder einigermassen das machen kann, was er zuvor gemacht hat....


----------



## ph1L (26. Dezember 2004)

Ja kann leider auch nicht mehr für ihn tun als ihm gute Besserung wünschen.
Wenn ich schon daran denke das man so lange nicht mehr fahren kann und das wegen ner schlechten Kette   


Schlingsi hast du ne ahnung wieso die Kette gerissen ist?
Und wo?
hab nämlich auch ne Kool Chain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (26. Dezember 2004)

Alles Gute auch von mir!

Ich hoffe er verliert nicht den Mut denn wenn man will kann man alles schaffen...


----------



## Schlingsi (26. Dezember 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kann leider auch nicht mehr für ihn tun als ihm gute Besserung wünschen.
> Wenn ich schon daran denke das man so lange nicht mehr fahren kann und das wegen ner schlechten Kette
> 
> 
> ...



die kette is glaube ich nich an der nietstelle gerissen. ich mein der vernietet ja jetzt schon über 8 jahre selber seine ketten an den trialöfen... muss auch nix heissen, aber ne gewisse routine is ja da.

die kette hat keiner mehr zu gesicht bekommen. das coust sammt kette steht bei den bullen.... aber wenn ich was höre, dann sag ich nochma bescheid!


----------



## Flatpro (26. Dezember 2004)

beste besserung


----------



## Nforcer (26. Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir gute Besserung  Bin heute selbst aufs Handgelenk geflogen, wie schnell sowas gehen kann. Hoffen wir für ihn mal das alles gut verläuft


----------



## ewoq (26. Dezember 2004)

gute besserung !!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. Dezember 2004)

Bor ******* mann..krass ich hatte mir ja letztes Jahr ja um die Zeit die Schulter ausgekugelt aber das ist ja um Längen schlimmer. Ich sag dir eins glaub auf jeden Fall dran das du wieder Rad fahren kannst..das wird wieder wenn du dem ganzen auch wirklich die Zeit zu heilen gibst die es braucht.GUTE BESSERUNG ich drück dir alle Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. Dezember 2004)

sers,
ich kenne ihn zwar auch nicht aber auf jedenfall auch gute besserung von mir und das er schnell wieder aufs bike kommt. 
bei sowas muss man sich doch wieder gedanken machen, was man nun für ne kette fährt. ich meine, viele fahren doch ne KMC oda?? und ich bin auch einer davon. manmanman.......schlimm sowas.

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (26. Dezember 2004)

gute besserung auch von mir, der klaas war immer recht gut unterwegs, wirklich schei$e wenn so was passiert, das mtb trialen bringt ihm kein glück, hätte beim 20" bleiben sollen......aber egal
schade, wäre gerne mit ihm nochmal gefahren jetzt im januar, der is echt in ordnung!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2004)

das ist echt hammer sowas. wie schon gesagt schlingsi wünsch dem klaas gute besserung und alles gute. das is traurig sowas, dass sowas passiert wegen einem dummen kettenriss.....
ich habe mir jetzt auch die KMC gekauft im Glauben das die gut is. aber wenn man sowas hört bekommt man wirklich angst.....vorallem war die 2wochen alt. oh shitt.....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. Dezember 2004)

Gute Besserung und alles Gute auch von mir und im Namen aller Trialer aus Chemnitz.


----------



## Monty98 (26. Dezember 2004)

oh gott!
und ich depp erzähls einem jeden trialer in graz wenn ich mir nen knöchel verdreh...   
scheiß mich an...
echt *gute* besserung!!!
und bitte benachrichtige mich (uns) wenns dem armen kerl wieder besser geht.


----------



## aramis (26. Dezember 2004)

Riesen Genesungswünsche für den Klaas auch von mir!
Das hört sich alles verdammt derb an. Und dabei ist man versucht zu glauben, dass die Jungs von der bepackteren Sorte sowas besser abkönnen. Stellt auf jeden alles in den Schatten, was bisher war (sogar Kieferbruch).
Bänder wachsen ja wieder zusammen, aber die Gelenke... Ich hoffe, dass er trotzdem optimistisch in die Zukunft schaut. Für den "normalen" Gebrauch wird das sicher wieder fit werden und mit Wille und Geduld vielleicht auch für Trial.

Wie und wo ist er denn gestürzt? Ich meine, offensichtlich hatte er ja keine Gelegenheit, sich richtig abzufangen. Ist er direkt auf die Ellenbogen gestürzt? Entschuldige, wenn die Fragen zu indiskret sind, es interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Riesen Genesungswünsche für den Klaas auch von mir!
> Das hört sich alles verdammt derb an. Und dabei ist man versucht zu glauben, dass die Jungs von der bepackteren Sorte sowas besser abkönnen. Stellt auf jeden alles in den Schatten, was bisher war (sogar Kieferbruch).
> Bänder wachsen ja wieder zusammen, aber die Gelenke... Ich hoffe, dass er trotzdem optimistisch in die Zukunft schaut. Für den "normalen" Gebrauch wird das sicher wieder fit werden und mit Wille und Geduld vielleicht auch für Trial.
> 
> Wie und wo ist er denn gestürzt? Ich meine, offensichtlich hatte er ja keine Gelegenheit, sich richtig abzufangen. Ist er direkt auf die Ellenbogen gestürzt? Entschuldige, wenn die Fragen zu indiskret sind, es interessiert mich wirklich.



jaa, mich würde das auch mal interessieren. trotzdem nochmal gute besserung und hoffentlich wird das wieder so, das er trialen kann.

Jan


----------



## Schlingsi (26. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Riesen Genesungswünsche für den Klaas auch von mir!
> Das hört sich alles verdammt derb an. Und dabei ist man versucht zu glauben, dass die Jungs von der bepackteren Sorte sowas besser abkönnen. Stellt auf jeden alles in den Schatten, was bisher war (sogar Kieferbruch).
> Bänder wachsen ja wieder zusammen, aber die Gelenke... Ich hoffe, dass er trotzdem optimistisch in die Zukunft schaut. Für den "normalen" Gebrauch wird das sicher wieder fit werden und mit Wille und Geduld vielleicht auch für Trial.
> 
> Wie und wo ist er denn gestürzt? Ich meine, offensichtlich hatte er ja keine Gelegenheit, sich richtig abzufangen. Ist er direkt auf die Ellenbogen gestürzt? Entschuldige, wenn die Fragen zu indiskret sind, es interessiert mich wirklich.



also, gestürzt ist er direkt am ersten spot vor seiner haustür. stand auf ner mauer, "nur" ca. 1m hoch, und wollte ein sehr weites gap auf einen 30 cm hohen pinöppel springen. die weite ist sehr nah an seinem limit dran...also antritt is da quasi auf volllast.
er is dann nich wie vermutet auf die ellenbogen gestürzt, sonder hat sich mit durchgedrückten armen abgefangen. dann staucht sich natürlich alles schön...denn rest kennt ihr ja jetzt.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. Dezember 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> also, gestürzt ist er direkt am ersten spot vor seiner haustür. stand auf ner mauer, "nur" ca. 1m hoch, und wollte ein sehr weites gap auf einen 30 cm hohen pinöppel springen. die weite ist sehr nah an seinem limit dran...also antritt is da quasi auf volllast.
> er is dann nich wie vermutet auf die ellenbogen gestürzt, sonder hat sich mit durchgedrückten armen abgefangen. dann staucht sich natürlich alles schön...denn rest kennt ihr ja jetzt.



aua, das tut jaa schon beim lesen weh.   also wünschen würde ich das keinem.

Jan


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Dezember 2004)

Ist echt sche!sse das so etwas passiert nur weil das Material nicht hält. Wünsche dem Klaas das alles wieder wird wie es mal war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (26. Dezember 2004)

oh man,solche weihnachten wünscht man nich mal seinem schlimmsten feind.
ich wünsch ihm gute besserung und hoffe das es wieder alles heile wird,damit er diesen schönen sport nich aufgeben muss.

kette vernieten hin oder her;ich fahr die connex kettenschlösser.mir is zwar auch schon meine rohloff-trialkette gerissen,aber nie am kettenschloss....


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Dezember 2004)

Die ganze Truppe aus Neuburg wünscht dem Klaas gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung.Weiter wünschen wir ihm,das alles wieder richtig gut verheilt und er bald wieder seinem Sport nachgehen kann.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Dezember 2004)

Das is wirklich übel....
Nach so ner Gelenksache kann man das Gelenk meist nie wieder so stark belasten wie früher.
Und selbst wenn man fast ans alte Niveau rankommt ist das risiko sehr groß. Falls er nochmal stürzt könnte das die Gelenke ganz zerstören.  

ps: ich hab nen link zu dem Thread hier im observed trials forum gepostet. Finde sowas sollte schon verbreitet werden. Gibt immer noch sehr viele die denken beim trialen kann nichts passieren weil man ja nicht schnell fährt


----------



## isah (26. Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir gute besserung.



			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt immer noch sehr viele die denken beim trialen kann nichts passieren weil man ja nicht schnell fährt



Dachte ich ehrlich gesagt auch bis eben.   

martin


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Dezember 2004)

Mein Gott, wer das glaubt sollte keinen Sport treiben. In jedem Sport können schlimme Sachen passieren, in manchen ist es deutlicher sichtbar und in anderen nicht. Und wer dann noch glaubt, mir passierts ja eh nicht, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen.

Ich finde man sollte sich schon im klaren darüber sein, was passieren kann, aber wenn man weiterkommen will muss man das auch abstellen können. No risk no fun. Dumme Einstellung, aber so ist jeder Sport.

Stellt euch vor ihr steht gerade bei etwas was ihr im Schlaf könntet aufm hinterrad, tretet rein, kette reist. Da kann alles passieren. Oder Hinterrad entspeicht sich... was wäre wenn... muss man mit leben.

Und sowas sind immer diese tragischen Unfälle die einem so etwas vorzeigen. Kein Sport ist sicher. Jaja, ausser Schach und denksportarten.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Dezember 2004)

zum glück sind solche derben verletzungen eher selten im Trialsport zu finden.


----------



## elhefe (27. Dezember 2004)

Ob er wieder trialelen kann, hin oder her. Die nächsten Wochen wird der Mann andere Probleme haben. Hintern abputzen zum Beispiel.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Arme von dieser Konstitution brechen können.

Ich wünsche dem Klaas mal unbekannter Weise auch gute Besserung und dass er bald zumindest seinen Alltag wieder bewältigen kann, ohne auf nen Zivi angewiesen zu sein. Den nötigen Ehrgeiz schein er zu haben (oder er ist von naturaus bepackt).

MfG


----------



## andi87 (27. Dezember 2004)

Also ich kenn den Klaas zwar nicht, wünsch ihm aber ebenfalls gute Besserung! 

Gruß 

andi


----------



## Lewinski (27. Dezember 2004)

ich wünsche ihm auch eine gute schnelle besserung. aber, gut das der auf die elbogen gefallen ist weil so wie das aussieht trägt er kein helm und wenn er schlecht auf den kopf fallen würde, würde er bestimmt im rollstuhl sitzen bleiben,(wenn man den fall jetzt noch dramatisiert)
das wird bestimmt alles wieder!
gruß markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (27. Dezember 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ob er wieder trialelen kann, hin oder her. Die nächsten Wochen wird der Mann andere Probleme haben. Hintern abputzen zum Beispiel.
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Arme von dieser Konstitution brechen können.
> 
> ...



Warum den elhefe auf einer art is es auch gut jetzt kann er sich von ner hübschen Krankenschwester immer beim pippi gehen helfen lassen aber ich glaub das is eher die seltenheit das man ne hübsche jungsche bekommt

Ich wünsche ihn auf jedenfall von dem ganzen Berliner Jungs auch gute Besserung


----------



## elhefe (27. Dezember 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Warum den elhefe auf einer art is es auch gut jetzt kann er sich von ner hübschen Krankenschwester immer beim pippi gehen helfen lassen aber ich glaub das is eher die seltenheit das man ne hübsche jungsche bekommt
> 
> Ich wünsche ihn auf jedenfall von dem ganzen Berliner Jungs auch gute Besserung




Kommt drauf an. Vielleicht ist er Privatpatient. Er würde aber bestimmt lieber allein die Sachen erledigen. Essen stell ich mir auch schwierig vor. Nunja. Kopf hoch.


----------



## karni (27. Dezember 2004)

erstmal gute besserung an den typen im k-haus aber 2. ist das nich der typ da oben aufm bike ok???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Dezember 2004)

auch wenn es jetzt belanglos klingen mag, stelt sich mir jetzt die Frage, wo ist die kette gerissen und warum, weil es kann ja nicht mit nromalen dingen zugehen kann, wenn eine 2wochen alte kette an einer nichtggenieteten stelle reisst ich denke das muss ein materialfehler sein, außerdem warum hamm die bullen das Bike von ihm? und wie lange wollen die das noch einbehalten?
hey schlingsi, wenn du das bike zu gesicht bekommst sag doch mal bitte wo die kette gerissen is oder besser machn bild davon. 
Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Dezember 2004)

karni schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal gute besserung an den typen im k-haus aber 2. ist das nich der typ da oben aufm bike ok???



hey dann verarsch dich halt alleine, kein problem, hier wirste jedenf. nicht verarscht.
achja und schreib mal richtige sätze, die man auch verstehen kann....


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. Dezember 2004)

das hat mich jetzt ziemlich runtergeholt...

alles, alles Gute an den armen Verletzten!

dieses ewige Kettenproblem geht mir schon so auf die Nerven - ich hoffe irgendwann gibts eine die wirklich hält - genau vor sowas hab ich auch immer Angst...

ich wechsel meine jetzt zwar eh regelmäßig - aber 2 Wochen!!!! des is schon sehr heftig; bis zur Erfindung der neuen Superkette oder des unzerstörbaren Keilriemens, werde ich aber der Rohloff treu bleiben;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (27. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn es jetzt belanglos klingen mag, stelt sich mir jetzt die Frage, wo ist die kette gerissen und warum, weil es kann ja nicht mit nromalen dingen zugehen kann, wenn eine 2wochen alte kette an einer nichtggenieteten stelle reisst ich denke das muss ein materialfehler sein.



Mir ist im Mai etwas ähnliches passiert. 
Ich habe eine neue KMC Cool Chain draufgemacht und innerhalb der ersten Minute ist sie gerissen.
Zum Glück habe ich mir nur das Handgelenk verstaucht. Ich bin auf gerader Fläche einfach kopfüber über den Lenker geflogen.
Ich habe die Kette gekürzt und mit dem mitgelieferten Kettenschloss zugemacht, also nicht selbst genietet.
Sonst hatte ich mit der Cool Chain nie Probleme.


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. Dezember 2004)

mir is ja auch meine Rohloff gerissen, was mich schon etwas erschüttert hat und jetz hab ich auch die KMC, is aber mitm rohloff revolver genietet...hoffe das hält


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Dezember 2004)

Es wird nie ne 100% sichere Kette geben. Liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache das ab und zu mal eine versagt, egal wieviel Qualitätskontrollen.
Die Kettenhersteller produzieren zig tausend Kettenglieder am Tag, da kann nicht jedes davon pefekt sein.

Das einzige was man machen kann ist
gerade Kettenführung 
gut vernieten 
in festen Zeitabständen die Kette wechseln


----------



## dkiki (27. Dezember 2004)

Alter Schurpanski!
Wie kann den so was passiern?
Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Dominik


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (27. Dezember 2004)

Gute Besserung Klaas ! Das echt übel was dir da passiert ist ... aber sowas passiert leider nun mal, mein onkel ist mit seinem Motorrad Trial mal voll aufs Kinn aber NUR aufs Kinn geflogen das ganze Kinn war schrott... passiert... aber das übel , kannst du jetzt nie wieder fahren?


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Dezember 2004)

Yo leude,

der Klaas bedankt sich ganz herzlich bei allen Forumsmitgliedern für die Genesungswünsche! Hat ihn echt gefreut!   



Situtation hat sich leider trotzdem nich wirklich verbessert... Aber das muss ja wieder gut werden!


----------



## locdog (28. Dezember 2004)

Das stimmt einen nachdenklich, ich z.B.habe heute beim trening meine kette genau inspiziert   

Ich wünsch ihm auch GUTE GENESUNG aus Polen, hoffentlich wird er keine bleibenden schaden bekommen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Dezember 2004)

Gute Besserung auch aus Braunschweig... einer von uns hatte vor nem halben Jahr einen ähnlichen Sturz... auch beide Ellenbogen gebrochen... sitzt jetzt aber schon wieder auf dem Bike... also...das wird schon wieder!!! Man muss nur fighten...

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich Klaas nen bischen bei dem Indoor in Köln zugesehen... und beim zusehen dachte ich mir schon immer...bitte nicht immer sooooo dolle reintreten... du tötest dich sonst noch... vor allen Dingen immer solche Krassen actionen von AutoDach zu AutoDach....grrrr...das ist doch rutschig... 

Also der Klaas hat schon ganz schön reingelattet... und nicht immer seine Power unter kontrolle gehabt... bei ihm möchte ich auch nicht Kette sein... 

NixDestoTrotz... Kopf hoch...das wird schon wieder...

MfG

Braunschweig AllstarZ


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr den linken Ellenbogen ausgekugelt, das war schon ziemlich schmerzhaft (3 Monate Pause), aber das hier ist schlimm.


Es stimmt die Aussage "No Risk, No Fun" aber eins steht fest: Solche Verletzungen sollten auch die Helmmuffeln unter uns zum Besseren bekehren. Auch wenn man nur irgendeinen Minischeiß probiert, kann man bei einem Materialdefekt unkontrolliert auf den Kopf fallen, und dann passieren leicht gröbere Verletzungen, die mehr als nur eine Trialpause nach sich ziehen.

Helm auf!!!


----------



## TrayD (28. Dezember 2004)

^^ Auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG.
Ích hab jetzt irgendwie Angst bekommen, ich fahr zZ nur mit ner normalen MTB Kette. Vielleicht sollte ich mir eine dickere zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Dezember 2004)

Auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne (Ist das nicht der mit dem Coustellier?);

Gute Besserung !!

Hoffentlich hat er gute Ärzte.



Mich hat´s auch mal böse erwischt(Beide Hände gebrochen und Schultereckgelenkssprengung), allerdings in Villingen  beim Downhill und ich hatte Arm-und Beinschoner sowie Helm an. Helm war total geschrottet. Ohne wäre ich wohl nicht mehr. 

Ohne Helm sieht zwar cooler aus, ist aber lebensgefährlich ! Leider wird es einem erst wieder bewusst, wenns kracht.

********, ich habe ebenfalls so eine Kette. Wenn er eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, würde ich es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen.


Nochmal alles Gute!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Dezember 2004)

Ah ja,

wichtig ist, dass die Polizei die Beweise sichert.
Ich würde Strafanzeige gegen den Hersteller wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung stellen. Dann muss die Polizei ermitteln und ggfls. ein Gutachten einholen.


----------



## Crashhiller (30. Dezember 2004)

gute besserung auch vo mir ich hoffe du kannst balt wieder biken .. ich hab mir vor zwei jahren den arm mal gebrochen das tut immer mal wieder weh ich hoffe das das bei dir nicht so wird.


----------



## tobsen (30. Dezember 2004)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Strafanzeige gegen den Hersteller wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung stellen.


...würde ich nicht.  is auch Blödsinn. was willst du damit erreichen ?

Wenn du Geld willst, dann musst du dich mit dem hersteller zivilrechtlich auseinandersetzen und auf schadenersatz wegen fehlens zugesicherter Eigenschaft klagen.

Dürfte aber eher aussichtslos sein. Der kettenhersteller sagt dann:

nicht bestimmunsgemässer gebrauch. 
schliesslich ist die kette nicht speziell für trial hergestellt worden.
wenn ich mit nem ferrari bei paris-dakar mitfahre und die kiste fällt nach 100 metern auseinander und ich verletze mich dadurch, naja.. dann werd ich wohl kaum mit so ner klage durchkommen.

Wenn du ausserdem bei so einem harten Sport keine Ellbogenschützer anhast, dann trägst du auch eine Erhebliche Mitschuld. 
ähnlich dem motoradfahrer, der keinen helm auf hat und von nem auto übern haufen gefahren wird..
ich weis...  "beim trial ellbogenschoner... "  blabla.

aber so reagieren dann eben die firmen.

wenn er ne rechtsschutzvers. hat, dann kann er sich aber trotzdem ma von nem anwalt beraten lassen.
wenn er keine hat, dann würd ich s lassen. könnte teuer werden.

ich denke auch, dass er jetzt andere probleme hat als verklagen und geld.
also alles gute auch von mir.

tobi


----------



## rex_sl (30. Dezember 2004)

so eine kacke.


hab mir auch im november beide handgelenke gebrochen auch mit fixateur.

ich sag euch popo auswischen oder alleine aufs klo never. da kannste nichtmal selber essen.


vielen dank nochmal an meine privarversicherung, meine unfallversicherung und meine lieblingskrankenschwester mama.


dir wünsche ich gute besserung und bitte nicht aufgeben im kopf. ich schreib schon wieder 10 finger system zwar langsam aber es geht


----------



## ride (30. Dezember 2004)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!

Diese geschichte, bringt mich auch zu einem anderen Thema, dass mir schon durch den Kopf gegangen ist. Und zwar bezüglich Risiko beim trial-fahren. Mittlerweile werden bei Wettkämpfen ja echt schon 3-4Meter hohe Hindernisse aufgebaut, um das ganze spektakulärer zu machen. Aber was ist denn,wenn einmal einer der Pros aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt (auch Pros kann sowas ja mal passieren) oder es bricht eben eine Kette oder etwas anderes, und von einer 3meter hohen Betonröhre fällt, dann könnte das echt zu schrecklichen Verletzungen bis hin zum Tod führen! Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## rex_sl (30. Dezember 2004)

am besten garnicht denken.

was is wenns dir an ner ampel schwarz vor augen wird und du in verkehr umfliegst???


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich weis nur, wenn einer demnächst drauf geht ist das der Craig Lee Scott.
Der Typ gapt von ner 4 Meter Mauer auf ein 3-4 Meter entferntes Geländer. Also wenn da mal das Material schwächelt dann is aus die Maus.


----------



## ecols (30. Dezember 2004)

was ist wenn nicht mal du schuld bist? sonerndich einer einfach übersieht..
http://www.ogrish.com/archives/2004/december/ogrish-dot-com-crushed-by-truck-in-china.wmv   

Ich glaub man kann nur die Risiken abwägen und sich entsprechend entscheiden.. sonst nix.. aber es kann dir ja auch passieren dass du im bett an einer fliege erstickst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (30. Dezember 2004)

Nun gut, diese ''vom-blitz-getroffenwerden-Beispiele'' helfen auch nicht weiter, aber ich meine bei anderen Sportarten wo man ein hohes risiko auf sich nimmt, wird auch sicherheitstechnisch etwas gemacht. Beim skirennen hat es auch sicherheitsnetze und Matten, beim autorennen reifenstapel etc. Müsste man da nicht auch vielleicht einige Hindernisse absichern. (zb. grosse Turnmatten neben die Hindernisse oder ähnliches) Vom city-trial rede ich erst gar nicht, dort sind die Risiken sowieso viel höher, aber das ist ja auch kein Wettkampf, sondern jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. In der Stadt hats ja auch keine Kiesausläufe für Raser die von der strasse abkommen, weil es ja auch kein offizieller Wettkampf ist. 

Nun  gut, muss ja jeder selber wissen, ich hoffe nur die Fahrer sagen auch bei Wettkämpfen stopp wenn ihnen etwas zu gefährlich ist!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. Dezember 2004)

Halllooooooo..... weswegen machen wir denn diesen Sport....wegen dem Kick....den man dabei bekommt... sonst könnte ich auch den ganzen Tag Counter Strike zocken... aber das ist nicht so schön gefährlich---

also jedem das seine... NO RISK NO FUN....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Dezember 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Halllooooooo..... weswegen machen wir denn diesen Sport....wegen dem Kick....den man dabei bekommt... sonst könnte ich auch den ganzen Tag Counter Strike zocken... aber das ist nicht so schön gefährlich---
> 
> also jedem das seine... NO RISK NO FUN....


genau so sehe ich das auch, ohne diesen kick wäre der sport schließlich langweilig. natürlich ist es scheißße und auch traurig, wenn einem so etwas wie klaas passiert, aber da steckt man einfach nicht drin, so schlimm es ist, wenn die kette im richtigen moment reisst trifft es jeden........
das einzige was man amchen kann um das Risko solcher Stürze zu mindern, ist die krassen verschleißteile, wie den antrieb, etc. in regelmäßigen Abständen zu überprüfen, bzw. zu wechseln. wenn einem natürlich nach 2wochen die kette reisst, kann man nichts dafür und hat einfach übelstes pech gehabt und man kann einfach nichts dazu, aber wenn jetzt jem. jede kette bis zum reissen fährt dem is nciht mehr zu helfen......leider is es so.
Max


----------



## wodka o (30. Dezember 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Halllooooooo..... weswegen machen wir denn diesen Sport....wegen dem Kick....den man dabei bekommt... sonst könnte ich auch den ganzen Tag Counter Strike zocken... aber das ist nicht so schön gefährlich---
> 
> also jedem das seine... NO RISK NO FUN....


Welcher Kick denn? Dass man jeden Moment auf die Fresse fliegen könnte?Ich dachte es geht um perfekte Radbeherrschung und den sportlichen Wettkampf...
Verstehe nicht, warum  Trial immer als der totalhippe-superrebellische-outlaw Sport  hingestellt wird.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2004)

booaah man, warum verstehen hier alle leute alles falsch und man muss alles haarklein erzählen. manmanman, das is echt furchbar.
also ich weiß zwar nicht, aba alle par tage stress mit passanten, ordnungsamt, polizei zu kriegen ist nicht normal für eine nicht-rebellische und nicht-outlaw sportart, is natürlich ansichtssache.
aba das wird sich in der folgenden ellenlangen diskusion mal wieder nicht klären lassen.    wie immer halt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Dezember 2004)

Der Sport ist nicht Ohne das ist klar, aber es gibt auch andere Sportarten wo es mehr Unfälle gibt wie beim Trial. Dem Michael M. aus Tübingen ist zu seiner aktiven Zeit das selbe wie dem Klaas passiert und er ist auch wieder gefahren. Also Kopf hoch und kämpfen.
Das mit der Kraft was Marco sagt stimmt schon. Ich mache wie der Klaas auch, etwas mehr als Fitness und weiss dadurch wie schnell mal etwas knallt nur weil man mal wieder zuviel Kraft hat. Der hoesel hat ja auch die letzten Jahre etwas weniger Masse wie davor. Egal, wünsche dem Klaas das er bald wieder im Leben steht und der Rest kommt dann wieder ganz von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kölle (1. Januar 2005)

Jungs, ich danke Euch für Eure echt zahlreichen Genesungswünsche!
Hatte 8 Tage 24Stunden schmerzen am Tag. Lansamgehts besser.
Muss die Fixatöre noch 5 Wochen tragen. Darf 4-6 Monate die Arme nicht belasten. Ich überlege den ganzen Tag, unbeweglich im Bett liegend, wie meine sportliche Zukunft wohl  aussehen wird. Kein Arzt kann mir sagen, wie groß der Bewegungsradius und die belastbarkeit der arme sein wird.

Heute an Silvester habe ich mal Krankenhaus-Pause für 6 Stunden. Muss jetz wieder los ins Gefängnis. Wollte mich nur kurz melden. Bin bis ca 7. Januar dann wieder nicht online.

Eure Fragen: Habe Kette immer noch nicht gesehen. 
                  Fahre seit längerem mit Helm, am Unfalltag auch.
                  Bin nicht auf die Ellenbogen gefallen sondern auf die Hände. Der
                  schaltet ab eine Höhe, bei der man nicht mehr einen kopfüber aufprall mit brust, schulter und trizeps-muskeln abfe´dern kann wohl scheinbar eine versteifungsfunktion der Arme ein, um den Kopf zu schützen. War vielleicht gut so.
Hätte nicht gedacht, daß bei einer 90 cm hohe mauer sowas pasieren kann. Bei anderen Kettenrissen (4 stück in 7 Jahren) ist aus 30 bis 50 cm höhe ganichts passiert.


Sorry muss los..werde ráusgeschmissen..

bis demnächst

Klaas


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Januar 2005)

Servus,
gut zu hören dass es dir wieder etwas besser geht. ich wünsch dir einen reibungslosen heilungsprozess. es gibt nix schlimmeres als verletzungen oder krankheiten. viel glück!
ich hatte auch mal nen verkehrsunfall und durfte 1 1/2 Jahre keinen sport mehr machen. is ne harte zeit so ne pause vor allem wenn man lauter freunde hat die non stop action machen. heutzutage gibts ja wenigstens internet. ich weiss, ein schwacher trost.
gute besserung!

90cm!  die dropp ich auch schon. ob das was hilft wenn man den möglichen kettenriss immer im hinterkopf hat? wohl eher nicht. ist warscheinlich konzentrationsmindernd.
so ein kettenriss erinnert mich an motoren. reisst die kette oder zahnriemen,  unausweichlicher motorschaden.
bei starken motoren erfand man irgendwann duplexketten für den nockenwellenantrieb. 
single speed, vorne zwei und hinten zwei ritzel und zwei ketten? ne situation wo eine reisst wirds dann aber wohl nicht geben sondern alle gleichzeitig..


----------



## doc-trialer (2. Januar 2005)

ach du heimatland, komm grad ausm schnee nach haus un da seh ich die bösen bildchen hier...

klaas, die fettesten gute besserungswünsche von doc-team-jungs....
regt echt zum nachdenken an, mein lieber scholli.

drück dir die daumen dat du schnell wieder alltagstauglich wirst...

halt uns ma aufm laufenden

der basti


----------



## Kölle (5. Januar 2005)

doc-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ach du heimatland, komm grad ausm schnee nach haus un da seh ich die bösen bildchen hier...
> 
> klaas, die fettesten gute besserungswünsche von doc-team-jungs....
> regt echt zum nachdenken an, mein lieber scholli.
> ...




Mensch Jesus!

Bin heut aus der Anstalt entwischt. Muss eigentlich bis fr. aber kann wieder alles machen..(von Duschen, Essen, bis Eiweiß ablassen).
Schmerzen sind fast weg aber hab schon derben muskelschwund und kraftverlust. jetzt noch 4 wochen fixatöre tragen..

gruß aus Kölle


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Januar 2005)

boah krass! Das einzige was mir bis jetzt passiert ist,...ist eigentlich nicht der Rede Wert, sowieso im Gegensatz zu dem. Mannomann wünsch ihm auch Alles Gute obwohl ich Ihn nicht kenn.


----------



## isah (6. Januar 2005)

> Alles Gute obwohl ich Ihn nicht kannte.



Das hört sich so an als obs zuende wär..

von mir auch viel glück dass das wieder wird!

martin


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Januar 2005)

ja sorry habs geändert! War auf jeden Fall nicht so gemeint!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Januar 2005)

hey klaas. wünsche dir alles alles gute für deine genesung! ich hoffe du kannst deine arme bald wieder richtig bewegen! bleib hart und arbeite dran!
grüße aus hannover...henrik


----------



## Tretschwein (3. Februar 2005)

Im Namen vom 7 trial team:
Gute Besserung, Klaas. Bloß Kopf nicht hängen lassen.  
Das rockt schon wieder


----------



## Sanitoeter (3. Februar 2005)

*tröööt trööt* Lasst mich durch, ich bin Sanitöter....

Erstmal alles alles gute an Klaas! Ich hoffe er wird wieder einigermaßen Trialn können und der Unfall hat ihn auch hoffentlich nicht abgeschreckt!

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Voxom BMX Kette auf mein Monty gespannt!!! Und ich muss sagen: bissl schwerer, aber sie hällt, was sie verspricht!!!  


nochmals alles Gute, komm wieder auf die Beine..

ciao ciao
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Februar 2005)

Der scheiß Antrieb macht mir in letzter Zeit auch zu schaffen, mir is letztens erst Kettenblatt zerbröselt und am nächsten das Ritzel hinten. Sowas hemmt schon ungemein.   
Ich kann überhaupt keine richtig weiten pedalkicks mehr, weil ich mich einfach net traue.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Februar 2005)

Also ALLES GUTE VON MIR ! und gute heilung !!!!!


----------



## artcore (4. Februar 2005)

von mir natürlich auch gute besserung...
der junge macht aber nicht radsport, oder???


----------



## kochikoch (19. Februar 2005)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, diese ''vom-blitz-getroffenwerden-Beispiele'' helfen auch nicht weiter, aber ich meine bei anderen Sportarten wo man ein hohes risiko auf sich nimmt, wird auch sicherheitstechnisch etwas gemacht. Beim skirennen hat es auch sicherheitsnetze und Matten, beim autorennen reifenstapel etc. Müsste man da nicht auch vielleicht einige Hindernisse absichern. (zb. grosse Turnmatten neben die Hindernisse oder ähnliches) Vom city-trial rede ich erst gar nicht, dort sind die Risiken sowieso viel höher, aber das ist ja auch kein Wettkampf, sondern jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. In der Stadt hats ja auch keine Kiesausläufe für Raser die von der strasse abkommen, weil es ja auch kein offizieller Wettkampf ist.
> 
> Nun  gut, muss ja jeder selber wissen, ich hoffe nur die Fahrer sagen auch bei Wettkämpfen stopp wenn ihnen etwas zu gefährlich ist!


 
auch von mir gute besserrung, das wird schon wieder   
denke mal nicht so an die matten, schau dir mal nen wettkampf an und betrachte da mal die sektionen begrenzung (einfach nur absperrband um in die erde geschlagene holzpflöcke gewickelt) fall mal irgendwie auf solch ein holzscheid, die beispiele und die körperstellen mit dem man drauffällt könnt ihr euch mal selbst überdenken, was ist dann wenn das passiert?


----------



## kochikoch (19. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Der scheiß Antrieb macht mir in letzter Zeit auch zu schaffen, mir is letztens erst Kettenblatt zerbröselt und am nächsten das Ritzel hinten. Sowas hemmt schon ungemein.
> Ich kann überhaupt keine richtig weiten pedalkicks mehr, weil ich mich einfach net traue.



aus diesen grund hatte ich damals am monty ne mofakette
(auch wenn der eine oder meint mofakette ist mist und out) ich meine gesundheit geht vor


----------



## kochikoch (19. Februar 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir.
> 
> ...



danke für die aufforderung helm auf!
die videos sind alle spitze nur leider gehen wir als "Profis" oder wie wir uns nennen wollen mit besten beispiel voran und dann stellt man fest in ca 90% der videos fehlte der helm


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Februar 2005)

das is aber schwachsinn, im großteil der vids siehtst du alle mit helm!!!


----------



## burn (18. September 2005)

wie gehts ihm denn mittlerweile?


----------



## misanthropia (19. September 2005)

eintrag gelöscht durch meine Wnigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (19. September 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.   

Nebenbei... hat der auch die Muskeln verloren, oder wirkt das nur so?
Ich kenn halt Klaas nicht...


----------



## d#_ (19. September 2005)

autsch, das is echt heftig!
und nur durch den Kettenriss verursacht? :/

gute Besserung


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (19. September 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir gute Besserung.
> 
> Nebenbei... hat der auch die Muskeln verloren, oder wirkt das nur so?
> Ich kenn halt Klaas nicht...



Nene die hatter wirklich verloren und die wurden auch bisher nicht wieder gefunden!


----------



## Kölle (20. September 2005)

lol..vollkommen korrekt erkannt. Muskeln weg. Wär cool, wenn einer ne Idee hat wie ich die so auf die Schnelle wieder montiert bekomme.
Jetz wird auch noch der linke Arm dicker als der Rechte..der gammelt nämlich mehr oder weniger so vor sich hin..

Grüße an alle Moppedkettenfahrer! 
Klaas




			
				Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Nene die hatter wirklich verloren und die wurden auch bisher nicht wieder gefunden!


----------



## Deleted 49241 (20. September 2005)

von mir auch gute besserung.

ist schon krass, was so alles passieren kann...


----------

